# 2016 Rogue Vibration/shaking at high speed from 50mph



## neverdiewj (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi All,

I just got my new 2016 Rouge few days ago. I love this car but has one serious problem which is vibration/shaking at highway. It begins around 50mph and getting worse. When I set up cruse control at 70 mph, I can feel very distinctive vibration which is very similar to my experience when I drive unbalanced wheeled vehicle.

I brought the car to service and they balanced the wheels but nothing changed. Since I smell something burning at front tiers(more on left front, no smell at rear tiers), I assume there is some contact on brake or bad joint/ball bearing which cause both vibration and burning smell. (Not sure at all)

Does anyone has similar issue? I can smell burning smell everyday after my short 15min/10mile commute, and vibration is always there when I drive over 50mhp. Please help!


----------



## Bsteiner36 (Jan 4, 2016)

I have a 2016 SL rogue and i haven't noticed any shaking at higher speeds. It actually feels much tighter than my 2012 rogue on the highway. If i notice anything i will post a reply. Hope you get it resolved. What Trim of Rogue did you get?


----------



## neverdiewj (Jan 7, 2016)

I got SV Premium pkg. Lucky you did not have same issue what I have. Don't you have any burning kind of smell through heater? I thought it was just a new car kind of smell but after I smell front wheel housing, I can tell it is defiantly some sort of burning smell. Similar to tire burning smell but not quite sure.


----------



## Iteachyoumath (Dec 30, 2015)

I've had my 2016 SV AWD with premium package for two weeks. I have not experienced this problem at all! I would definitely suggest having the dealer's service department take a look and take it for a test drive to experience what you are. Hope you get it resolved! Keep us posted!


----------



## neverdiewj (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi, 

I went to the dealership and did test drive TWO times with two different mechanics. Both mechanics confirmed there is a noticeable/annoying vibration/rumbling at high speed. They recheck wheel balance three times and nothing get fixed and made a conclusion that the vibration is generated by power converter inside of CVT transmission. They asked to Nissan North America already since other customers already addressed similar issue and the answer from them was "no further service required since it is a normal characteristic of the vehicle and they don't know how to fix it".

I called Nissan Customer Assurance and they said we are very sorry but it is "normal" and they cannot do nothing at this moment. They are working on it and trying to fix it but cannot grantee when. I said I cannot drive vibrating car at high speed and finally they asked me to call BBB to resolve this issue.

I called BBB to open my case and I asked to resolve this issue by let Nissan fix the issue or replace vehicle which does not have any issue. BBB sent me a document package which I need to fill it and send to them.

Next day, Nissan Arbitration Department called me to ask they wants to send an engineer to see my car. I said yes please take a look and fix the issue. My car is still sitting at dealership and waiting a response from them.

I test drove two more Rouge at the dealership with mechanics and we both confirmed both cars have similar vibration issue. One has way less vibration compare to mine but the other one was a lot worse than mine. We all confirmed it is a general issue on new Rogue the matter of "how bad". If you did not have this issue, you are so lucky. I asked my friend who own 2015 Rogue and he also said he has no problem with it.

I am very frustrating but I won't forgive up to fight to resolve this issue. I will keep post of the progress so that anyone who has same issue can get some general idea and guide how to deal with it.

Thank you.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

is it possible it may be a factory defect? if its under warranty i would take advantage of that. even though it's new it may not be perfect. i heard stories of new cars needing new engines or transmissions because of a factory defect.


----------



## neverdiewj (Jan 7, 2016)

Exactly. They call it as a "normal characteristic of the vehicle". I think if they accept the issue as a "factory defection", they need to replace new transmission for all Rouge which has same issue so that they try not to say that is a "problem or defection" of the power train. And the real problem is they cannot grantee the issue will be resolved by replacing transmission since all CVT transmission on Rogue could have this issue by any chance.


----------



## neverdiewj (Jan 7, 2016)

I visited dealership again yesterday for the 4th visit for the same vibration issue. I addressed that I don't think the vibration/rumbling is generated by CVT but tire or wheel(from inside of wheel assembly).

Service manager said they will run tire force test. Since their mechanics suspected the tires before, I asked didn't he run the test previously. He said no because it is very labor intensive test so they didn't do it before. 

The good news is the test result showed there is a problem at either tires or wheels which generating vibration. Nissan regional rep. approved to change my all tires to different brand and model. They ordered new tires and I am waiting them.

If you have Rouge 2016 SV which comes with KUMHO SOLUS tires AND have a vibration, highly recommend to ask to get tire force test. I will update after I got new tires.

Thank you.


----------



## rougeprob (Feb 6, 2016)

I have bought my 2015 Nissan Rouge on jan 1st. I have done bit of research before selecting rouge over cx5 and CRV and unfortunately i overlooked this issue. When i test drove the car, all was good and 3rd i found that i had a weird vibration on the accelerate pad and also little vibration on steering..i was confused and taken my car for service within a week and service guy told me that everything works as per the design. He suggested me to try again and incase if it is worse then asked me get it back..it was kind of ok for week but not 100% perfect and slowly started again...
These are my observations
1) Its not worse when the outside temperature is less than 50F or early in the morning.
2) It is worse in the evenings and when RPM between 2000 and 3000.
3) Steering wheel vibration when i accelerate otherwise kind of ok.

when i was searching or researching on this issue, one of the rouge owner suggested to use 89 octane gas. I am not sure whether this solves the problem but i am going to try next time and if its not working i will take it for service. I know after reading all the comments i have hope on dealer service but juz incase..plz let me know if any one of you had a solution for this issue or workaround. Its very hard to drive with this issue considering its a brand new vehicle.


----------



## neverdiewj (Jan 7, 2016)

*no more vibration*

Nissan changed my tires and now it is smooth sailing. My vibrations was completely different issue with people who has vibration at low rpm. Mine had strong vibration only at high speed regardless rpm.

As I mentioned above, if you have same symptom as me AND KUMHO SOLUS installed, please ask to run tire test.

Thank you.


----------



## iaw (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi,

I'm in Canada and just purchased a 2016 Rogue AWD and definitely have this issue at speeds over 50mph. If there's a crosswind or strong headwind the issue is even more prominent.

I can't see how this is a transmission issue, I think it has to be a structural/latch issue. I've seen videos for the Juke and other models where you can adjust some rubber feet under the hood (not sure if they even exist on the Rogue since the wife has the vehicle) but that fixed the issue on the Juke.


----------



## neverbird1 (Aug 4, 2016)

*2016 Rogue Virbration/shaking at speed from 40mph*

Hello,
I just brough 2016 Rogue two days ago, I have bad expenerice like your. The Steering vibrating a lot, also when I sat on the pressanger side it fell it too, that's really bad issue I had ever got before.

I went to the dealership and did test drive TWO times with two different mechanics. Both mechanics confirmed there is a noticeable/annoying vibration/rumbling at high speed. They keep said this is normal. I said I cannot drive vibrating car at high speed and finally they asked me to call Nissan Consumer Affair to file a claim. 
I called Nissan Consumer affair told to them about this issue, they said they will contact nissan service dept first them let me know when they can do.

I test drove other Rouge at the dealership with mechanics and we both confirmed both cars have similar vibration issue. just other One has way less vibration compare to mine. We all confirmed it is a general issue on new Rogue the matter of "how bad". If you did not have this issue, you are so lucky. I asked my friend who own 2013 Rogue and she also said she has no problem with it.

I am very frustrating but I won't forgive up to fight to resolve this issue. I will keep post of the progress so that anyone who has same issue can get some general idea and guide how to deal with it.


----------



## iaw (Jul 25, 2016)

*Issue Ongoing*

The Rogue we've purchased is now getting worse and I've had to contact the dealership again.

The issue with the hood fluttering is going to be tough to solve because there are 2 problems: the first is the fix to the issue is to use the black "bar" knobs and adjust them up and down, but I find weather (I live in Atlantic Canada where it goes from +30 to -30 over the course of a year)/general vibration causes the knobs to move over time and the second issue is sometimes the fix actually causes a secondary issue of sound from the wind on the hood that's extremely noticeable (sounds like a wheel bearing or something similar clunking).

Basically the hood needs to be lowered so much to stop the excessive fluttering that its on an angle that when driving at 110km that it sounds like there's a wheel bearing that's constantly rattling around and noticeable over music.


----------



## gneil (Feb 27, 2017)

I have the same issue with the Xtrail - 2014 model, T32 chassis, Engine= MR20DD. I got the car brand new re odometer mileage less than 100 km. Mine shudders occasionally when at about 4000rpm and 30 - 50 kmh. It is an extremely annoying problem and my research has revealed the following:

1]> The changing of parts and fluids will not help. One owner changed gearbox, gear oils and fluids etc and still ended up at same problem. 
2]> I changed oil & filter to full synthetic Shell last time and now castrol along with a K&N performance filter and the issue has not been solved. I also now have 4 new tyres - Maxxis Bravo HT - and still the same problem.

CONCLUSION: It is a either one or both of CVT transmission/ECU issue. As far back as 06' there was a report of a power handling issue based on the vehicle setup re the incorrect calibration of the EGR (Exhaust Gas Recirculation) settings in the ECU. The Nissan dealers (GB in particular - i think that means Britain) said they are now aware of the issue and are working on a ECU software update for the issue - i wish us all luck as i have seen no one got that fix to date. Our newer Xtrails recommend no less than 90 grade octane gas so the vehicle just has a fault from the manufacturers as we have followed the owner's manual to the 'T'...so NISSAN needs to 'fess up' and apologize to us all and give us the new ECU or updates free of cost...and there it is, my online research results plus my own experiences and of course applying the relevant logic. 

So people don't waste your money and buy new transmission or gear box etc, Nissan need to finalize the counter measures i heard about re software and give us the said updates to the ECU. Reason is that the trasmissions might be made thee exact same way and could therefore have the exact same problem.

So the user (*neverdiewj*) who spoke of vibrations at high speed - that is a different issue altogether. Your problem was only at higher speed, eg 80kmh, mine is only low while accelerating from as low as 30 - 40 kmh ,and u had burning tyre smell. We , well I certainly have none of that. Tyre problems and associated issues with tyres and wheel parts will cause vibration as you said exactly as in the case of and similar to unbalanced tyres.


----------



## dyoungworks (Jun 15, 2017)

I have the same problem on my 2016 Rogue. I took it to a dealer and they tightened the hood down. Helped a little, but still vibrates especially with a head-wind o 10 mph or more. I plan to take a photo video at its worst and pass up a complaint to an area Nissan Rep. to get some resolution.

I had a 2014 Altima SL. Also took it to the dealer and they re epoxy-ed the hood braces and it did the trick. I have the SL model Rogue and don't think for that kind of $'s paid Nissan has provided a fixable solution. Taking the problem up the chain to see if I can get satisaction.

Good to know someone else has the same issues. If there were enough of us we could get it to a Nissan re-call status.


----------



## seaway (Jul 10, 2017)

I just have a 2016 Rogue, have a noticeable, though it is not big, on and off vibration on my steering wheel when i drive on very flat good road, just like with unbalanced tires, any suggestion what i should do to it ? thanks.


----------



## seaway (Jul 10, 2017)

i have same problem vibration on steering wheel on and off , noticeable on flat good road, like run on unbalanced tires, have not brought back to dealer yet, any suggestion before bring back to dealer to check? thanks !


----------



## Jr 35 (Jan 13, 2020)

neverdiewj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went to the dealership and did test drive TWO times with two different mechanics. Both mechanics confirmed there is a noticeable/annoying vibration/rumbling at high speed. They recheck wheel balance three times and nothing get fixed and made a conclusion that the vibration is generated by power converter inside of CVT transmission. They asked to Nissan North America already since other customers already addressed similar issue and the answer from them was "no further service required since it is a normal characteristic of the vehicle and they don't know how to fix it".
> 
> ...


----------



## Jr 35 (Jan 13, 2020)

I have a 2016 Nissan roge that has a vibration at around 30-50 mph


----------

